# Concealed carry permit or not?



## Rickcin (May 6, 2019)

I live in an area of Virginia where it seems really easy to obtain a concealed carry permit.
I am not planning on ever carrying a weapon on me but do plan to purchase a pistol to shoot at the local range.

Are there any benefits or possible negative aspects in obtaining a permit ?


----------



## tjkarch60 (Jul 14, 2017)

I recommend that you do get one. It gives you the option if you do want/need to carry in the future. And more importantly it may alleviate any legal problems you might have if you are ever stopped by law enforcement and have a pistol in the car. If you forget it is covered or concealed it might literally be a "get out of jail free card."


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Rickcin said:


> I live in an area of Virginia where it seems really easy to obtain a concealed carry permit.
> I am not planning on ever carrying a weapon on me but do plan to purchase a pistol to shoot at the local range.
> 
> Are there any benefits or possible negative aspects in obtaining a permit ?


With a concealed carry permit, you pretty much will not have to worry about running afoul of the law regarding where, when, or how you can carry. Except of course government buildings, schools and anywhere it's posted as a "gun free zone".

You'll be able to carry in other states that have reciprocity agreements with Virginia.

You'll be able to buy a firearm without having to undergo a NICS check.

More than likely you'll have to take a firearms safety and proficiency course. Along with becoming familiar with your state and federal firearms laws.

You'll learn about the justifiable use of deadly physical force and the legal ramifications you may face if you're in that situation.

It may work to your advantage in court if you ever have to use a firearm for self defense. It will show that you took the initiative to learn how to safely handle a firearm and familiarize yourself with state and federal firearms laws.

Never say never. If you're gonna' own a gun then it makes no sense to not even consider that someday you may need it for self defense. Either at home or anywhere else outside the home. It's almost like having a fire extinguisher, smoke and carbon monoxide detectors. It's better to have it and not need it, than to need it and not have it.

Virginia is a "shall issue" state meaning that they can't turn you down unless you're a prohibited possessor as described by federal law and fail the NICS check. Those conditions are listed on Federal Form 4473, the form you are required to fill out when you purchase a firearm from a federally licensed dealer.

In "may issue" states it's left up to some bureaucrat to decide whether you will get a concealed weapons permit or not? Notwithstanding passing the required NICS check and meeting all of the federal conditions listed on Form 4473. Usually you'll have to prove and demonstrate a type of need. Or if you're rich, famous or politically well connected. The average citizens chance of getting a concealed weapons permit in those states are next to none. Unless they want to spend an awful lot of money, fight it in court and still lose.

I can't think of any reason to not get a concealed weapons permit in a "shall issue" state though.


----------



## Rickcin (May 6, 2019)

desertman said:


> With a concealed carry permit, you pretty much will not have to worry about running afoul of the law regarding where, when, or how you can carry. Except of course government buildings, schools and anywhere it's posted as a "gun free zone".
> 
> You'll be able to carry in other states that have reciprocity agreements with Virginia.
> 
> ...


It's a real simple process here, you just need to pass a 20 question simple test and then send the results along with my info to the local county court. 
I was told by a few locals it's as simple as can be and takes less than two weeks for the courts turn around time.

Thanks for your response!


----------



## Rickcin (May 6, 2019)

tjkarch60 said:


> I recommend that you do get one. It gives you the option if you do want/need to carry in the future. And more importantly it may alleviate any legal problems you might have if you are ever stopped by law enforcement and have a pistol in the car. If you forget it is covered or concealed it might literally be a "get out of jail free card."


Thank you!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Rickcin said:


> It's a real simple process here, you just need to pass a 20 question simple test and then send the results along with my info to the local county court.
> I was told by a few locals it's as simple as can be and takes less than two weeks for the courts turn around time.
> 
> Thanks for your response!


You're welcome!

I have a concealed weapons permit in Arizona even though it's not required by law to carry either open or concealed. We are what's called a "Constitutional Carry" state.

In Arizona we have to take a firearms safety course and qualify at the range along with having your fingerprints taken. There is no gun registration, for all they know you could have just one gun or even 50 or not have any. They just issue a permit which is good for 5 years. In some states the guns have to be registered and listed on the permit and you are only allowed to possess and handle those which are listed on the permit and registered to you.

I got mine for reciprocity purposes with other states along with not having to under go a NICS check each time you want to buy a gun. Sometimes those checks can be delayed for any number of reasons. Typically the system being down or over loaded. I've been to gun stores where that has happened to other customers. In which case they have to come back 3 days later to pick up the firearm at the discretion of the federally licensed dealer (FFL)**

My guess is that you'll probably buy other guns after you get your first one? Guns are like that, just like potato chips you can't have just one.

**If the FFL has not received from the NICS a final determination after 3 business days have elapsed since the delay response, it is within the FFL's discretion whether or not to transfer the firearm (if state law permits the transfer). If the FFL transfers the firearm, the FFL must note "no resolution was provided within 3 business days" on line 19d of the ATFForm4473. (Pleaserefertopages24and25oftheFBINICSFFLUserManual.)--https://www.atf.gov/file/61086/download


----------



## Rickcin (May 6, 2019)

Interesting! In Virginia for the concealed carry, I would just need to pass the 20 question quiz, which several people I speak with at Habitat, say the test is a joke. No shooting test, gun test and you don’t even need to own a gun or perhaps never even touched one, it’s just that simple. 
Unfortunately, there are many irresponsible people with guns and too many uncalled for shootings. Someone was shot last night in Roanoke since a person threw up in a bar/restaurant and it ended up on someone seated next to him who then went to his car, got a gun and returned to shoot the young fellow who was sick to his stomach. At least that was the story as reported on the local news. 
I’m certainly not in favor of keeping guns from people, however there should be more ways to determine the ones who should not be allowed to be armed. Nevertheless the less, if someone wants one and is not afraid to break the law, they will get one. 
Not sure what my point was, perhaps just that it’s super simple to get one!


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

All good reasons listed but 1 more to consider, When you put the effort into getting one you are telling those in office or running for office that you and others are pro firearms. Which means to keep their jobs they have to gain your support.


----------



## Rickcin (May 6, 2019)

tony pasley said:


> All good reasons listed but 1 more to consider, When you put the effort into getting one you are telling those in office or running for office that you and others are pro firearms. Which means to keep their jobs they have to gain your support.


I totally agree and I am disguised with what the political system in this country has become!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Rickcin said:


> *Interesting! In Virginia for the concealed carry, I would just need to pass the 20 question quiz, which several people I speak with at Habitat, say the test is a joke.* No shooting test, gun test and you don't even need to own a gun or perhaps never even touched one, it's just that simple.
> Unfortunately, there are many irresponsible people with guns and too many uncalled for shootings. Someone was shot last night in Roanoke since a person threw up in a bar/restaurant and it ended up on someone seated next to him who then went to his car, got a gun and returned to shoot the young fellow who was sick to his stomach. At least that was the story as reported on the local news.
> I'm certainly not in favor of keeping guns from people, however there should be more ways to determine the ones who should not be allowed to be armed. Nevertheless the less, if someone wants one and is not afraid to break the law, they will get one.
> Not sure what my point was, perhaps just that it's super simple to get one!


That being the case they may as well go "Constitutional Carry" as we have here in Arizona. It's odd that Virginia allows you to open carry without a permit but requires a permit to carry concealed?

At one time in Arizona open carry was the only way to lawfully carry a handgun. Then they went "Constitutional Carry" where a permit was not required to carry open or concealed. Permits are optional and have a few perks as I mentioned earlier.

I could never understand why open carry would be allowed without a permit but not concealed carry? There are more risks to carrying a weapon openly as everyone will know that you're carrying and it would be very easy for someone to take the gun from you before you even know what hit you. Some holsters have retention devises, but that's just something else you've gotta' do when drawing your sidearm. That's just something that I would not want to deal with when ever second counts.

The only time that I open carry is when I'm out in the middle of nowhere. Never out in public. However if open carry were illegal you could easily get arrested if the wind blew open your shirt and exposed a sidearm or even for accidental printing. As far as the law is concerned carrying concealed means just that.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I would get one for no other reason that Virginia is becoming more and more Blue every year, and you never know what the anti gun forces may try to change in your state in the future. Back in the 40’s, 50’s and 60’s New York Upstate was real pro gun and was not difficult to get a permit. Today, it’s almost impossible to get a handgun permit in some counties depending on the judges pro or anti gun sentiments. Don’t wait for that to possibly happen in your state.


----------



## fiasconva (Jun 14, 2009)

Rickcin, there are many irresponsible people out there with guns but many more that are responsible. You rarely read about someone with a CHP as they call it here shooting someone like the bar you mentioned. It's usually some idiot without a permit or carrying illegally because they were denied a permit. Get that permit ASAP. You will not regret it.


----------



## Rickcin (May 6, 2019)

RK3369 said:


> I would get one for no other reason that Virginia is becoming more and more Blue every year, and you never know what the anti gun forces may try to change in your state in the future. Back in the 40's, 50's and 60's New York Upstate was real pro gun and was not difficult to get a permit. Today, it's almost impossible to get a handgun permit in some counties depending on the judges pro or anti gun sentiments. Don't wait for that to possibly happen in your state.


A good reason why I should get one, thank you!


----------



## Rickcin (May 6, 2019)

fiasconva said:


> Rickcin, there are many irresponsible people out there with guns but many more that are responsible. You rarely read about someone with a CHP as they call it here shooting someone like the bar you mentioned. It's usually some idiot without a permit or carrying illegally because they were denied a permit. Get that permit ASAP. You will not regret it.


Your right, thanks!


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

I say to get it while you can. Before some moron gets elected in your state, and decides that your 2A Right isn't all that important!!


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

I have fast cars and bikes so I get to "visit" with an officer on the side of the road occasionally.

A good reason to get a permit is that any time you need to deal with the police, traffic stop or whatever, when the cop sees your permit he'll know you have been checked out by the FBI.
It makes the officer much more at ease. That in turn makes the traffic stop go smooth (usually) because he/she knows it is unlikely there will be a problem with you.


Sam


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

SamBond said:


> I have fast cars and bikes so I get to "visit" with an officer on the side of the road occasionally.
> 
> A good reason to get a permit is that any time you need to deal with the police, traffic stop or whatever, when the cop sees your permit he'll know you have been checked out by the FBI.
> It makes the officer much more at ease. That in turn makes the traffic stop go smooth (usually) because he/she knows it is unlikely there will be a problem with you.
> ...


I don't know if this is true or not? But I've been told that if you have a concealed weapons permit it will automatically come up in the system when the police check your drivers license? I was stopped once going 7 mph over the speed limit. The county deputy never even asked whether I was armed or not? He just checked my license, registration and insurance card, gave me a warning and sent me on my merry way. I was in my truck at the time.

I've got a coupla' antique cars which are by no means fast. I used to have a street rod. I used to get pulled over in the "rod" for all kinds of things. But that was years ago, when I was a snot nosed punk kid. I've never gotten pulled over in the antique cars though, their top speed is maybe 75? I've had one up to 90, which is not bad for an 80+ year old vehicle that weighs almost 3 tons. However I can't do "burn outs" with any of them not that I'd want to. With the "rod" I could leave rubber in all 4 gears. Maybe that's why I'd get stopped?


----------



## Rickcin (May 6, 2019)

desertman said:


> I don't know if this is true or not? But I've been told that if you have a concealed weapons permit it will automatically come up in the system when the police check your drivers license? I was stopped once going 7 mph over the speed limit. The county deputy never even asked whether I was armed or not? He just checked my license, registration and insurance card, gave me a warning and sent me on my merry way. I was in my truck at the time.
> 
> I've got a coupla' antique cars which are by no means fast. I used to have a street rod. I used to get pulled over in the "rod" for all kinds of things. But that was years ago, when I was a snot nosed punk kid. I've never gotten pulled over in the antique cars though, their top speed is maybe 75? I've had one up to 90, which is not bad for an 80+ year old vehicle that weighs almost 3 tons. However I can't do "burn outs" with any of them not that I'd want to. With the "rod" I could leave rubber in all 4 gears. Maybe that's why I'd get stopped?


Yes, I did read that the concealed carry permit does show up on the data sheet when police pull your record. I also read you have no obligation to inform the officer that your currently carrying, if you are. 
From my standpoint it's a non issue since I've learned in the past that cops usually prefer honesty as opposed to coming up with a story and claiming you did nothing wrong if you did.


----------



## chinabald (Mar 6, 2019)

Rickcin said:


> Yes, I did read that the concealed carry permit does show up on the data sheet when police pull your record. I also read you have no obligation to inform the officer that your currently carrying, if you are.
> From my standpoint it's a non issue since I've learned in the past that cops usually prefer honesty as opposed to coming up with a story and claiming you did nothing wrong if you did.


Depends on the State. In Michigan the fact you have a CPL comes up when they run your ID not the cars license plate and you are required to make a verbal disclosure to the officer. "I have a CPL and I am currently carrying a handgun." If you are smart that is followed by "how would you like me to proceed?"


----------



## Slowalkintexan (Feb 6, 2007)

In Michigan Monday, got pilled over for expired tags. (Driving wife’s car)
Forget to tell him until the second time he came back to the window... told him I’m carrying and where it was.....He said he didn’t care.


----------



## Rickcin (May 6, 2019)

Slowalkintexan said:


> In Michigan Monday, got pilled over for expired tags. (Driving wife's car)
> Forget to tell him until the second time he came back to the window... told him I'm carrying and where it was.....He said he didn't care.


Haha, it all depends on the individual, what his first impression is of you and what kind of mood he, or she is in that day! Better to be forthright, IMO.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

To answer you question-> Yes. Many good reasons already presented here. Get informed to the current requirements for your area and follow up on the local rules.


----------



## Rickcin (May 6, 2019)

rickclark28 said:


> To answer you question-> Yes. Many good reasons already presented here. Get informed to the current requirements for your area and follow up on the local rules.


Agreed and I will apply for a CC permit.


----------

